# According to US Code 18. Section 2071: Hillary Clinton is Disqualified



## Mrs. M. (Oct 29, 2016)

According to Federal Code 18. Section 2071., Hillary Clinton is disqualified from holding any office under the Unites States.  In August 25, 2015 former US Attorney General Michael Mukasey stated on MSNBC that Hillary Clinton was disqualified from holding office due to her use of a private email server while she was secretary of State. Legal analysts agreed with the US Attorney General.  She should have been disqualified from the race but no one would do it.  He also addressed the RNC and told them that if Hillary Clinton won, she would be the first president to be sworn in who had already broken the oath.  Here is his speech:


Not only did Hillary Clinton use a private email server.  She willfully destroyed those emails even after she was warned not to destroy them.

That is twice that Hillary Clinton has broken federal laws which should have disqualified her. She should have been notified that she is no longer able to hold office because of her actions.

On the matter of whether or not the emails were classified, there are several stories out there.   One of interest is the allegation that the State Department asked the FBI to reclassify at least one email in exchange for additional posts in Europe.

Fox news reports:

FBI interview summaries and notes, provided late Friday to the House Government Oversight and Intelligence Committees, contain allegations of a "quid pro quo" between a senior State Department executive and FBI agents during the Hillary Clinton email investigation, two congressional sources told Fox News.

"This is a flashing red light of potential criminality," Republican Rep. Jason Chaffetz of Utah, who has been briefed on the FBI interviews, told Fox News.

He said "there was an alleged quid pro quo” involving Undersecretary for Management Patrick Kennedy and the FBI “over at least one classified email.”





AP (Congressman Jason Chaffetz (R-UT))
“In return for altering the classification, the possibility of additional slots for the FBI at missions overseas was discussed,” Chaffetz said.

As Fox News previously reported, interviews released earlier this month, known as 302s, reveal the serious allegation that Kennedy applied pressure to subordinates to change classified email codes so they would be shielded from Congress and the public. Fox News was told as far back as August 2015 that Kennedy was running interference on Capitol Hill. But Kennedy, in his FBI interview on Dec. 21, 2015, “categorically rejected” allegations of classified code tampering.

New FBI files contain allegations of 'quid pro quo' in Clinton's emails

The bottom line to this story is that Hillary Clinton should have been disqualified from holding office which would have forced her out of the 2016 presidential race.  Instead she has been permitted to stay in the race, operate in collusion with 65 mainstream media journalists, fix polls and rig the most important election in the history of our nation. The only thing we have been given is an announcement from James Comey that the FBI is re-opening an investigation into Hillary's emails but won't be able to disclose what they find anytime soon.

The American people need to render their own verdict as to whether or not this woman is legally qualified to hold the highest office in the land on November 8th.

Out of the two top contenders in this presidential race, I find only one is qualified. Donald J. Trump.  According to US Code 18. Section 2071.  Hillary Clinton is disqualified.








______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 29, 2016)

Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2016)

Mukasey, Chaffetz, and you don't make the law, Mrs. M.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.



The curtain is not yet closed.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.


With what was just found on Huma's home computer, its coming fast...  Just hide and watch..


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.



Oh that's cute hoss, thanks!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 29, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.
> ...



Well let's hope so.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.


The unique thing about classified material is when you break the laws regarding it you can be put in jail without a trial. Oh, you'll get a trial but it is just a formality. Why? Because once you sign a piece of paper saying you understand and agree about the Code, you can be jailed if you screw up.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.


Please be patient they are working on it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 30, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.
> ...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, drop her in there with all those Wall Street crooks you "went after".


----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


okayyyyyyyyyy okay

Put her in the chain gang with the rest of the thugs, rapists and losers.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 30, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Fine with me, have at it.  Not sure you understand how our system really plays out, but do go on.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Instruct away Mr. professor sir.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 30, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Surely you're not still yet operating uner the illusion that our legal system treats everyone the same, the susbstantial people in american operate under a different paradigm than the unsubstantial people.  
Or have you not noticed?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Correct Hillary has gotten a walk through now ...let's see what happens this time, Professor


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 30, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Sure, let's wait.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.
> ...


FOX News just reported that the FBI is checking the security clearances of the FBI agents who have read some of the emails under the "Wiener warrant" (that just sounds bad).  This indicates they found Top Secret files on the computer (emails, faxes, digitized documents)..  A really bad sign of whats to come...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

This works for HRC after the initial bump Friday afternoon.

The bad sign is that it is MW who is the target of the probe.

HRC campaign is fine.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 30, 2016)

If the Dem Leadership had one shred of residual decency left, they would demand that hiLIARy withdraw her candidacy.   The GOP leadership told Nixon to resign for doing far less egregious things than hiLIARy has done.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

Nixon was a criminal, boedicca, urging criminal activity, like you, boedicca, and that is not the case with Hillary.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nixon was a criminal, boedicca, urging criminal activity, like you, boedicca, and that is not the case with Hillary.



hiLIARy is a bigger criminal, FAKEY.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nixon was a criminal, boedicca, urging criminal activity, like you, boedicca, and that is not the case with Hillary.
> ...


boedicaa, you admit they are both criminals, yet you are voting for one of them?  Really?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

This did not work yesterday, and it won't work today.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




I hate to break the news to you, bub...but Nixon died years ago, and would have been ineligible to run for President even if he were still alive.

50 posts per day average during your "tenure" here.   How much does the DNC pay you for your "productivity"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You are admitting that you are voting for the criminal named Trump.

You try to dodge it, but there it is.  I never lie deliberatley.  I don't have to.  Unlike you, I am person of integrity.  I am  not paid by anybody but me.

You are voting for a Crook, I voted for McMullin.

And that is why people like me stride over people like you.  

Trump will lose, then we work on impeaching Clinton.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

Here you go, boedicca.  After Trump's defeat, you can do this:


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Here you go, boedicca.  After Trump's defeat, you can do this:







​


----------



## 12icer (Oct 30, 2016)

Let's see the DNC cobbled up criminal acts Trump has been guilty of.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 30, 2016)

12icer said:


> Let's see the DNC cobbled up criminal acts Trump has been guilty of.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Oh, blah blah blah so sleep ZZZZZZZZZ.

You are just a Prog Shill who spews Journolist coordinated talking points.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


You are a little lost fascist whose time has gone by.

Evan McMullin: A Binary Choice For President Isn't Good Enough


----------



## boedicca (Oct 30, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




I am rubber
You are glue
Everything mean you say
Bounce off of me
And stick to you

Stupid kanigget.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

lighten up, boedi.

here


----------



## 12icer (Oct 30, 2016)

Liberals are facist, conservatives do NOTHING that facist do. Only liberals are completely without honor, and scruples Historically liberal scum try to label everyone but themselves as some vile sect when they are the most vile scum of the earth. Sorry but if the truth hurts go to Wikipedia and read the liberal version of history instead of the REAL HISTORY from those who lived as it unfolded.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2016)

12icer said:


> Liberals are *facist*, conservatives do NOTHING that *facist *do. Only liberals are completely without honor, and scruples Historically liberal scum try to label everyone but themselves as some vile sect when they are the most vile scum of the earth. Sorry but if the truth hurts go to Wikipedia and read the liberal version of history instead of the REAL HISTORY from those who lived as it unfolded.


I know you are sleepy, but . . . fascism is right wing authoritarianism.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.



Fenton Lum 
You do understand this would take the rest of the country,
that isn't sold out to the current legal and judicial monopoly,
to set up an independent Grand Jury system before any such charges would get through.

You do know about the FBI agents on the verge of mutiny
against Comey for having all the evidence on the side of pursuing charges
yet refusing to do so.

You do know that given the choice between ending up dead,
some people like perhaps AG Loretta Lynch would rather pass the buck to someone else
to take responsibility, rather than lay their life on the line.

Do you have any idea how dangerous the political monopoly is,
of lawyers politicians and judges all in positions to blackmail extort and bribe each other,
because they all have dirt on each other or have money riding on each other's campaigns.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 31, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are *facist*, conservatives do NOTHING that *facist *do. Only liberals are completely without honor, and scruples Historically liberal scum try to label everyone but themselves as some vile sect when they are the most vile scum of the earth. Sorry but if the truth hurts go to Wikipedia and read the liberal version of history instead of the REAL HISTORY from those who lived as it unfolded.
> ...



Both extremes, right and left, come around full circle JakeStarkey 

Hitler and the nationalists, as "socialist workers" movement, align with the far left revolutionary workers today who want a global revolt against the corporate ownership and management class blamed for oppression by capitalism run amok.  Although they may not get it, they are repeating history of the Nazis behind Hitler as a national hero, out to rescue the suffering workers and Germans from economic oppression blamed on rich "Jews."

As for the extreme right, the extreme Zionists who seek to bring on the Kingdom of God by destroying the world through Armageddon may well be likened to the equivalent extreme Jihadists who interpret Jihad not as a struggle for peace as Muslims do but as a War similar to Armageddon.

But again, the common influence and links between Hitler's Nazis and the various militant Jihadist and other extreme fanatical Muslims SHOWS how the left and right connect up at the far extremes of the spectrum,
where both become authoritarian and fascist in response to the very same they the opposite extreme of imposing.


----------



## Redpath (Oct 31, 2016)

Billy_Bob said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Please charge and try her.  Or stfu.
> ...




Billy_Bob
What was found?

I'm aware that she is demanding Comey say what they found but I had not heard that he had.


----------



## 12icer (Nov 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ]I know you are sleepy, but . . . fascism is right wing authoritarianism.




Only in the Wikipedia crowd. In real history, and definition liberals are the NAZIS. and therefore the facist. Actions make one a facist, NOT some stupid asshole saying one is a facist. The libs have it hands down. you just wont admit they do it because you are so enamored of their fake projected aura of greatness and intellect. Hell yeah I'm sleepy, liberal idiots always bore me with their complete lack of multiplanic vision.


----------

